# Convertir voltaje negativo a positivo



## W4R10CK (Abr 29, 2012)

Que tal, estaba experimentando con los multiplicadores de voltaje y me sorprendi al ver que al multiplicarlos me estaba dando voltajes negativos como resultado, estoy usando un transformador de derivacion central, y estoy conectando dos de los cables el cual sumados me da 16 volts y ya multiplicado por 2 me da -32 volts, alguien sabe como puedo invertir este voltaje a 32 volts?


----------



## chclau (Abr 29, 2012)

Poné un circuito por favor para que te podamos ayudar.


----------



## powerful (Abr 29, 2012)

si inviertes los cables de medición te dá positivo, recuerda que es VDC.


----------



## joel stiven (Jul 12, 2012)

Necesito cambiar un voltaje de -48v a 48v positivo; que sea por medio de reles; me gustaria saber si me pueden ayudar con eso.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 12, 2012)

Si, cambia los cables de sitio, te ahorras los relés.


----------



## manito80 (Oct 3, 2012)

hola saludos a todos, realice un vumetro con cintas leds con un lm3915 y use para las salidas de señal a 12 voltios una resistencia de 1k con un tip31c a cada patica del lm3915 y funciona perfecto, pero la señal para poder trabajar los 12 voltios es negativa. Mi pregunta es ¿como hago para poder transformar esa señal negativa en señal positiva?, lo quiero hacer asi porque quiero ahora hacer o transformar el vumetro de cintas leds unicolor a leds RGB y trabajarlo con controlador para cambiar de color. Si se puede hacer porque consegui un esquema del controlador y trabaja con 4 conecciones 1 positivo y 3 negativos que serian de cada color, entonces conectaria el positivo a la salida del lm3915 y los colores lo manejo con el controlador, asi yo cambio el color cada vez que quiera. Espero poder contar con su apoyo y ayuda y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

Planos , gráficas , circuitos ?


----------

